# Newbie to here 👋



## Pete_Audi_TT_LWD (9 d ago)

Got my TT in March last year and have spent last 10 months getting her into shape and looking and driving the way I want her too. Been on many TT socials but never signed up to a TT forum yet, look forward to future posts ❤


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁are they genuine qS wheels ?


----------



## Pete_Audi_TT_LWD (9 d ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁are they genuine qS wheels ?


They are indeed 👍


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pete_Audi_TT_LWD (9 d ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Pete, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy 👋


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Pete, Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pete_Audi_TT_LWD said:


> They are indeed 👍


Good find they go for over £1000 a set


----------

